# getting beat up



## shadygrove (May 8, 2011)

Ok I love to ride horses and Gus my 6 month gsd loves to go but any dogs we pass or **** the dogs at my moms house they will beat him up and he dose not stand up for himself I don't expect him to be a killer just stop tuckin tail and running.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

So what's the problem here? You're putting your PUPPY with unstable dogs and he's getting attacked by bigger and more mature dogs? I don't blame him for tucking his tail between his legs and running.... he's a PUPPY!

Stop putting your dog in situations where this happens or you're going to have a dog/fear aggressive dog on your hands by the time he matures. 

It's your responsibility to protect your puppy and from your above post, it doesn't sound like you're doing a very good job at doing that. Sounds like you're failing him as a puppy owner.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What kind of person are you to expect your puppy to stand up to other dogs attacking him?!!!!! Shame on you! It's your job to protect your dog from other dogs so he can grow up with an intact, stable, and friendly temperament, not some vicious, freaked out, unstable, cujo type dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

He's a baby & needs your protection. Even with adult dogs, it's unwise to allow them to fight. Serious injuries, trauma, even death can be the result of dogs fighting. 

Help him to build confidence & develop 'presence' while remaining courteous & other dogs might be less inclined to bully & pick at him. Much like school yard bullies, canine bullies usually go for the 'easy mark'. In my experience, confident, self assured dogs are often less inclined to inappropriately aggress b/c they *know* they're good without constantly needing to assert themselves & prove it.


----------



## shadygrove (May 8, 2011)

I protect gus from situations like older dogs tryin to whoop up on him but when im around oother people and they have younger puppies beating up on him even if they are playin.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How old are the dogs at your mom's house?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IF the 'play' isn't pleasurable for him, then it's not really play, regardless of the other dogs' ages or how large they are. Don't permit others, human or canine, to bully him. Many dogs enjoy rough ply. Others just don't.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> IF the 'play' isn't pleasurable for him, then it's not really play, regardless of the other dogs' ages or how large they are. Don't permit others, human or canine, to bully him. Many dogs enjoy rough ply. Others just don't.


Oh yeah... Lucy has never been tolerable of dogs trying to get rough with her unless she really knows them. Strange dogs jumping on her is a big no no with her.... easy way for a fight to break out. This is why I control who she plays with at all times.


----------



## shadygrove (May 8, 2011)

Let's see max is probably 2 yrs mattie is 1 yr thorn is about 18 yrs but he don't mess with him but gus tries and got two 8 week old puppies but they all play together until they get rough but thorn just watchs he's more of a overseer


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You need to protect your puppy from negative experiences if you want a stable adult. Allowing those other dogs to even get at him for a second, is a negative experience. Protect your pup. end of story.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Letting your puppy get over run by other dogs, no matter if they are puppies or adults, will go a long way towards making your dog reactive to other dogs. I had this happen to Niko, and it is taking a very, very long time with a LOT of counter conditioning and working with a private trainer to make Niko ignore other dogs. Notice I said ignore, not like. Niko will never LIKE other dogs. That option is closed to us because of his early experiences, which as a side note, were nowhere near as bad as what you are describing is happening to your puppy. So do like everyone is saying, prevent this from happening.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Your dog will gain confidence as he matures but exposing him to this kind of situation where he is getting "beat up" regardless of the age of the other dogs is a recipe for disaster. Your dog should trust you to protect him and if you don't start now then when he's older he will have no faith that you can handle a situation and he will handle it himself. Trust me, you don't want that.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> So what's the problem here? You're putting your PUPPY with unstable dogs and he's getting attacked by bigger and more mature dogs? I don't blame him for tucking his tail between his legs and running.... he's a PUPPY!
> 
> Stop putting your dog in situations where this happens or you're going to have a dog/fear aggressive dog on your hands by the time he matures.
> 
> It's your responsibility to protect your puppy and from your above post, it doesn't sound like you're doing a very good job at doing that. Sounds like you're failing him as a puppy owner.


I agree protect your little puppy.


----------

